# Mothers day gift ideas



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Sure we could all do with some ideas. What do i get my mum and MIL i have no idea.
Any ideas appreciated.
Sarah


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

check out http://www.bunches.co.uk/index.php?aff=md091
They really are lovely and give good service!
/links


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

urm.... when is mother's day in UK?

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

March 22nd - plenty of time


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I need ideas now too - I did the flowers already


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Have managed a pressie for MIL but not my mum. Bought MIL a lovely bird house as she loves having the birds in her garden but think my mums cats would have a field day with one. Need more ideas.
Sarah


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I bought my mum a small gift from tesco this afternoon to ceramic cup cake things 
will probably get her a cd/chocolates to go with it.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't know what to get either...a day out shopping with me I think!   Wonder what she'll buy me!  

Kay xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i have no idea what to get my mum so i'll probably do the same as last year and take her out to lunch  

pam xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Pamper day for you and your mum at a spa


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

We have got MIL a small compact mirror and for my mum, my sister and I have bought her a ticket to see simply Red in the summer

xx


----------

